# Replace undermount kitchen sink



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I have a customer that has an undermount kitchen sink in a granite top. The sink is a stainless steel Kohler K-3356. 

She wants to change it to a single bowl sink. I have looked around, but can't find anything to fit the irregular cut out of the existing sink. Don't want to replace the existing countertops. 

Any ideas? Anyone ever have a sink custom made?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

We have had one made by a local stainless steel fabrication shop. Very pricey and not necessarily going to be pretty.

Does Elkay not have a size that will work?

Another option would be to see if a granite company can reshape the hole to accommodate a different sink.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> We have had one made by a local stainless steel fabrication shop. Very pricey and not necessarily going to be pretty.
> 
> Does Elkay not have a size that will work?
> 
> Another option would be to see if a granite company can reshape the hole to accommodate a different sink.


Many, many years ago we had Elkay make on, but it was not cheap.

Check to see if the Granite can be reshaped.


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

What about a single bowl sink with a dish rack/ side board type thing may fill the hole?

Lifer...


----------



## VIPlumber (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks like the best, and maybe cheapest option, would be to reshape the granite countertop.


----------



## PlumbPowerHouse (Jan 5, 2010)

I agree. Reshaping the counter-top would be cheaper than getting a custom sink fabricated.


----------



## Yellow Badger (Jan 12, 2011)

I think reshapping the counter and going to a country style sink would work the easiest.


----------



## FaucetExpert (Dec 29, 2009)

Considering we sell thousands of sinks, you dont want to have a new sink custom made. Especially from Stainless steel. Cost prohibitive. This is the one downfall of undermount sinks. Once they are in it is tough to change without reinstalling the counter top. Consumers usually make this change at the same time. In this case I would have the granite folks modify the sink opening. Or cut it out for a Farmhouse or Apron sink modification. KOHLER actually now has these conversion kits this year for contractors doing retrofits to the cabinets. <a href=http://www.efaucets.com/kitchen-sinks.asp>Kitchen sinks</a>


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Associated Plum said:


> Many, many years ago we had Elkay make on, but it was not cheap.
> 
> Check to see if the Granite can be reshaped.


I did this one house and after they moved in Mr homeowner hated the kitchen sink. It was a Franke. It had a big bowl a little round bowl for the disposal and a small trash can. He had Elkay I believe custom make a new one. But he also has more money then you can shake a stick at. I think they had to modify the cabinets and granite accept the new sink. Someone else at our shop did that part.


----------

